# WeedEater 25cc Fuel problem



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

*WeedEater 25cc Fuel problem -- Solved!*

Got a Weedeater featherlite model FL 25 that isn't getting fuel. I've sprayed some carb cleaner into the carb and it will run on that. When I depress the fuel bulb it's just bubbleing with very little fuel coming into the bulb. The fuel lines are new, the clunk has been cleaned and tank and fuel are clean. 

I took the bulb assembly off and cleaned everything including carb cleaner through the fuel inlet line. Checked the gaskets all looks good.

I'm stumped at this point.

Thanks!

--
Mike N


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*I'm stumped as well??*

Whats a clunk?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

The clunk is the weighted filter/pickup gadget at the end of the fuel line. In the RC plane world we call that thing a 'clunk' for what should be obvious reason.

--
Mike N


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Twmaster said:


> The clunk is the weighted filter/pickup gadget at the end of the fuel line. In the RC plane world we call that thing a 'clunk' for what should be obvious reason.
> 
> --
> Mike N


Silly question, I guess... In the small engine world they are just called fuel filters 

Do you get fuel circulating through the system when you operate the primer bulb??


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Per above. No. The bulb just stays collapsed like it's suctioned down.

That is the problem. No fuel getting into the bulb. I guess I wasn't clear in my OP.

--
Mike N


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Remove the clunk (filter) and try it that way, if you still get no fuel then the inlet needle in the carburetor may be stuck or the filter screen on the pump side of carb. may be clogged, even though the screen may look clean they can impede fuel flow


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea I tried it without the filter on the line in the tank with no joy.

I am assuming the filter screen is between the bulb housing and the body of the carb? (Metal casting with the fuel inlet)

I'll check the inlet needle.

Thanks for your help.

--
Mike N


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The filter screen is under the pump cover on the carburetor, opposite the inlet needle.

Good Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Houston... We may have found the problem.

After reading this post: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2471342&postcount=2

I just realized the darned fuel lines may be on the carb backwards. This would explain much.

I have another WeedEater power head (21cc motor) and it is plumbed like mentioned in the above referenced post.

Head > Desk.

I'll check it tomorrow as it's almost 1AM here.

--
Mike N


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Problem solved.

IT had two issues. First, swapping the lines around did not solve the no-start situation. The gentleman I got this from replaced the fuel lines thinking they were bad. 

I took the primer bulb and pump cover off. the inlet screen and check valve were full of gunk. Thorough cleaning with parts cleaner and reassembly did trick. It runs like a champ now.

Thanks folks for your assistance. I'm grateful.

--
Mike N


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thats great!

Glad to hear everything worked out. :woohoo:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

newz7151 said:


> The sound made by a cheap Featherlite trimmer when it comes back down to earth after having been thrown 30 feet.


bwahahahahaha

thats great


----------

